# WOW efect and how to get it? (Fashion, advertising photography)



## OljaArt (Dec 16, 2014)

Hi everyone, 
I'm working as a freelance photographer for 4 years in Dubai. As every serious photographer I like to learn and progress all the time but lately I have a problem to see my photos in a good light. My clients are perfectly satisfied and when I'm making my own projects people around are giving me a lot of positive comments but I constantly miss something. I miss that feeling, when you open the photo to say WOW, like it happens every time when I see the work of Solve Sundsbo, Steven Klein, Melissa Rodwell and other big guys.

Not to talk too much here are some examples of my photography and if you wold like to see more you can visit Olja Sofronijevic 
So please comment what do you think should be different in order to get that WOW effect that deserves front page of magazine


----------



## goooner (Dec 16, 2014)

Welcome. And for me these are WOW!


----------



## OljaArt (Dec 16, 2014)

goooner said:


> Welcome. And for me these are WOW!



Thank you


----------



## MichaelHenson (Dec 16, 2014)

I'm sure that there are those on here that can provide some image critiques, etc. but (all of this is my opinion, of course) I think that you are the only one that can answer your question. From the images that you posted, it seems that you have a GREAT foundation and some amazing photos. If you are struggling to understand what it is that draws you to the particular styles of another photographer, only you can answer that...

Personally, it looks like to me that you are to a point where you don't need to be comparing yourself or trying to emulate anyone else. Perhaps you are dissatisfied with your work because you have a vision that isn't being fulfilled? Emulating someone else's style that you like or trying to "WOW" people in the same way that they do will do nothing to satisfy you. If I were where you are, I would begin working to understand and implement the visions I have for my photography. I would start planning and doing shoots that were strictly for my vision, purpose, and portfolio.

From my non-professional perspective, it seems that most creative people in creative fields follow a lot of the same steps on their way to their dreams. In general they look like:

Beginner/newly interested
Practicing beginner - learning the basics
Emerging beginner - showing more people their skills
Emulator - confident enough to take on the job of replicating their heroes' work
Successful emulator - able to replicate their heroes' work rather well
Original artist - their own work is strong enough to stand on its own and inspire others
I think you're at stage six and just need to focus on creating your OWN body of work that WOWs you. Start shooting for yourself on the side, working on personal projects in between client shoots, etc. I think if you start doing that, you'll start being "wow'd."

Good luck and keep it up!


----------



## 407370 (Dec 16, 2014)

Yes they all look good to me too.

I did not know of any of the photographers you mentioned so I had a quick look at Solve Sundsbo in Google. All the pics I saw had very good lighting and a massive budget for the hair of each model. This is a million miles from my kind of photography but I can admire them technically.

If you want to take a jump into the Vogue arena I would take off the wedding pics from your site. Leave the portraits and fashion and emphasise them more (have a separate site for weddings). Get contact details of the editors / photographers or anyone who can help you get to where you want to be. How about contacting the names in your post and asking them for advice or offer to meet them if they are ever in Dubai. It will not happen unless you make it happen.

Good Luck


----------



## Designer (Dec 16, 2014)

I took a quick look at your fashion photography, and what I see is that very few of them exhibit any attempt at creative lighting.  This is the area of practice that needs work, IMO. 

Also, I'm not sure you need to try to emulate those three professionals you listed.  Have a look at other, more accomplished photographers' work, and try to copy the lighting techniques that you see.


----------



## vintagesnaps (Dec 16, 2014)

I think the second one is the most interesting and unique, I like the glow in that one, and your B&W seem nicely done. The color images mostly seem over done, I feel like the first thing I noticed was the processing more than the photos themselves, so for me that takes away from the impact or effect of a photo. You might need to keep working on your technical skills to create the kind of photos you want.


----------



## Braineack (Dec 16, 2014)

dat logo!


----------



## OljaArt (Dec 22, 2014)

I have to WOW all of you for such a good replays, thank you so much.

Michael I agree with you that I have to dedicate more time to my own projects and by spending more time on them I will probably learn how to let go, cause I still feel very, cant say afraid but stiff when I'm trying out some new stuff. 

[URL='http://www.thephotoforum.com/members/407370.161181/']407370 very good point for the high budgets and contacting the editors. I already contacted many of them and I tried with other photographers. Editors usually asked for previous experience but only fashion related and published work which I have but still not fashion. Photographers where polite but usually refused to cooperate. That only means that I need to keep searching again and again until I find the right people 
Also your comment about removing the wedding pics confused me a bit. I mean, I got the point, you think I should have in my portfolio only fashion related photos if I want to succeed in that field of photography but on my web portfolio there is only one bridal shoot made just to show the dress and in Dubai bridal is part of fashion world. Also some of the photographers here advised me to put more categories because it will display all my experience. I think that you are right in a way but I also think that if i remove other categories from my portfolio I wont have much left since I still don't have much of a fashion and beauty related photos so I'm afraid that my portfolio will look poor. But that's definitely the option when I make more beauty and fashion photos that I'm satisfied with 
P.S. Fun fact, in Arabic weddings, the wedding day is the only day when bride is showing in public without abaya and showing her pictures to other people would be like showing naked pictures of your girlfriend to others. So any public display of Arabic wedding pictures is forbidden. I have shoot many of them but even if I want to put them in my portfolio I can't, otherwise i would probably be arrested.  

[URL='http://www.thephotoforum.com/members/designer.121200/']Designer thank you for your lightening critique, I definitely need to explore more and get rid of this feeling that everything will be a disaster if I brake the rules. I would also like to note that all above pictures are done with 1 or 2 lights max because all non work related projects are done on very small budget. But that's not an excuse cause creativity is the key for everything 

vintagesnaps, I'm glad you liked 2nd one, its also one of my favorites  . Strong colors and blue shadows I can't help it but I just love them! When ever I process the photo and reduce saturation trying to copy all that famous magazine style I just feel like part of me is missing and I'm never happy with my photo. So far, some people loved it some people did not and i guess its matter of taste more than lack of technical skills. Of course I'm aware that person should never stop learning so I follow tutorials and always tend to improve my processing but over-saturation is just part of my expression 

[URL='http://www.thephotoforum.com/members/braineack.151667/']Braineack, does that mean that you like or dislike my logo ? 
[/URL]
[/URL][/URL]
*http://www.thephotoforum.com/members/michaelhenson.158510/*


----------



## DanOstergren (Dec 25, 2014)

I find that I become extremely inspired after watching DVD's or downloads of workshops hosted by photographers that I admire. Two DVD's in particular that really inspire me to get out and shoot, get creative, and work hard to get to that next level are these:

Photographer Shoot-Off: Lara Jade VS Joey L : Learn From Joey L. 




Creative Live: Fashion Photography 101 with Lara Jade: Fashion Photography 101 with Lara Jade | CreativeLive - Learn. Be Inspired.

I learned 99% of my retouching technique from that Lara Jade vs Joey L DVD as well as that Lara Jade class on creative live. There is tons more content out there than just those two, but to me those two photographers are two of the best, and in my opinion it's always good to learn from the best. 

I also recommend using better models. Those girls are good, but they seem ameteur.


----------



## sashbar (Dec 25, 2014)

Have a WOW from me.
On a serious note, I guess WOW factor you are talking about lies beyond technical prowess, it is a matter of talent and vision, and I doubt you will get any ready made recipes here.
One thing I have noticed though is that the examples you have posted here stylistically are very diverse. I would say the road to the WOW factor lies in developing a particular style and keeping working on it. By working on it I mean first of all trying to project emotions and develop the connection. Your models need to connect with the viewers in a certain way. I am not a fashion photographer, but my son has years of modelling for major labels and  from what he says,top fashion photogs look beyond skin, if I may say so. There are lots of well dressed beautiful dolls in fashion photography, but that is not what creates that WOW factor and makes careers.


----------

